# Open Species: Florviens



## Ashwolves5 (May 7, 2019)

I’ve made a little site about them and there is also a gallery showing a few.

sites.google.com: Florviens


----------



## Zehlua (May 7, 2019)

Suggestion: bats are also pollinators

Cute af species!!! Reminds me of the flox from Furcadia, but anthro, and the flower is on the tail! I like the detail of the webbed paws for swimming!


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 22, 2020)

I’ve edited and added new content for these


----------



## PercyD (Feb 22, 2020)

I don't see any images of them~...


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 23, 2020)

PercyD said:


> I don't see any images of them~...


Here’s a little gallery on the site. https://sites.google.com/view/florviens/gallery


----------



## shirogu5 (Feb 23, 2020)

That is super adorable!


----------



## PercyD (Feb 23, 2020)

Ashwolves5 said:


> Here’s a little gallery on the site. https://sites.google.com/view/florviens/gallery


Lol, the old concept art thats just like "shazam! >B)" speaks to me personally-


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 26, 2020)

Added a new one with complete tail.


----------



## MissNook (Feb 26, 2020)

Ohhhh! They are really cute! I really like the way you made them hybrid with flowers especially the ears!


----------

